# ajouter un traducteur dans une app



## charles.demee (10 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Depuis qqn mois maintenant, je commence à lire via mon iPad certains livres. Depuis peu j'essaye d'en lire en Anglais. Le fait de pouvoir rapidement accéder à une définition est vraiment agréable mais j'aimerais de la même manière déboucher à un traducteur Anglais Français.

Si qqun sait comment ajouter un traducteur dans ce petit menu ceci me serais vraiment utile. 

Merci


----------

